# Surefire Guarantee



## Midnight Oil (Sep 12, 2010)

Does the Surefire lifetime warranty apply only to parts and whole flashlights purchased in their respective retail packaging with registration numbers?

Is registration of a light required prior to the lifetime warranty taking effect?

In other words, if I assembled a complete SF flashlight from original SF parts not in their retail packaging, hence no registration number , will the lifetime warranty cover the whole light?

Thanks.


----------



## buickid (Sep 12, 2010)

Typically the "whole light" doesnt break. Say the lens shattered. Give em a call and they send you a new one. Say the switch falls apart. Call them and you get a new switch.
No registration needed.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 12, 2010)

ditto, bodies have a registration number, not the heads (most) and tails. 

If surefire made it they will fix/replace it.


----------



## Search (Sep 12, 2010)

When the E2DLs first came out, I took one from the very first batch sold and submerged it 8 feet in a chlorine pool for 2 hours. The tail cap leaked a little bit and the switch would stick when I pressed it on. A little Nano Oil and it would work fine for a few months.

Well a couple of weeks ago it finally gave out all together and no amount of oil would do anything. A quick email to SureFire explaining it and they asked no questions, just replaced it.

They don't ask for registration numbers. They don't ask if it's a stock light. They just replace anything of theirs that isn't working right. Many many stories on here that will indirectly back that.


----------



## abarth_1200 (Sep 12, 2010)

Does this cover international owners?


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2010)

The lens on my 6P cracked, and they sent me a RMA number to return for verification before replacing it. I told them I needed my light for work, and they would only send out a replacement after I send in the defective part. I told them forget it, and I would just rather buy an aftermarket bezel since I needed my light for work. They suck if you are in a jam.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 12, 2010)

abarth_1200 said:


> Does this cover international owners?


Ideally, the company with the distribution rights should be best placed (local) to sort out issues via the SureFire retailer you purchased it from.

Of course if you didn't purchase your SureFire from a retailer here in the UK then that complicates matters. SureFire have a contact number for those in the UK and Germany I believe.


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 12, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> The lens on my 6P cracked, and they sent me a RMA number to return for verification before replacing it. I told them I needed my light for work, and they would only send out a replacement after I send in the defective part. I told them forget it, and I would just rather buy an aftermarket bezel since I needed my light for work. They suck if you are in a jam.


 

This could be the result of just getting the wrong CSR on the wrong day. I've never had an issue with them, if something I had was wrong, I had a new part in the mail the same day, no questions asked.


----------



## gsxer (Sep 12, 2010)

I bet there isn't a made in China light with this kind of customer service. Hearing good things like this makes me want to buy a made in the good ole USA surefire next!


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2010)

It probably was the wrong CSR, but if I am going to get that kind of service for their price it is not worth the hassle of buying Surefire after seeing the same quality from the better Chinese manufacturers.


ebow86 said:


> This could be the result of just getting the wrong CSR on the wrong day. I've never had an issue with them, if something I had was wrong, I had a new part in the mail the same day, no questions asked.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 13, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> The lens on my 6P cracked, and they sent me a RMA number to return for verification before replacing it. I told them I needed my light for work, and they would only send out a replacement after I send in the defective part. I told them forget it, and I would just rather buy an aftermarket bezel since I needed my light for work. They suck if you are in a jam.


 
Yeah, it depends on who you get...the EXACT same thing happened to me...got a new bezel 5 days later.


----------



## RobertM (Sep 13, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> It probably was the wrong CSR, but if I am going to get that kind of service for their price it is not worth the hassle of buying Surefire after seeing the same quality from the better Chinese manufacturers.



Out of curiosity, which Chinese brands do you consider to be on-par or better than SF in build quality?


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 13, 2010)

gsxer said:


> I bet there isn't a made in China light with this kind of customer service. Hearing good things like this makes me want to buy a made in the good ole USA surefire next!



You're wrong - Fenix does.
Gotten my abused TK10 replaced thrice, my TA21 twice. (And it was my fault, I was torturing them on the beach to see how far they could go before the sand compromised the O rings and let water in)


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 13, 2010)

RobertM said:


> Out of curiosity, which Chinese brands do you consider to be on-par or better than SF in build quality?



To consider this question you do need to look at the QC process as well.

Jetbeam - on par with the M2, C2, 6P, 9P. But horrendous QC.
Olight - Better QC than Jetbeam but still not at SF standards.
Fenix - This is contentious, but from my experience I have not received a single defective light or a light that has failed (unless I planned for it to fail). Quality on the TK, LD and PD series *from 2008 onwards* are up to par (or exceed) SF. The TA series...

Looking at this from another POV, if I purchase SF it's not for the build quality or warranty. It's for the:
1. TIR optics
2. Host (Older models)
3. Lego-ability
4. Ability to disassemble the light in a pinch and replace what's wrong, rather than have the whole light sent back
5. Accessories, eg IR filter


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Sep 13, 2010)

buickid said:


> Typically the "whole light" doesnt break. Say the lens shattered. Give em a call and they send you a new one. Say the switch falls apart. Call them and you get a new switch.
> No registration needed.


So in theory you could request one piece at a time and assemble a light for free. :devil:


----------



## RobertM (Sep 13, 2010)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> So in theory you could request one piece at a time and assemble a light for free. :devil:



And then ruin everything for the rest of us. :shakehead


----------



## etc (Sep 13, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> You're wrong - Fenix does.
> Gotten my abused TK10 replaced thrice, my TA21 twice. (And it was my fault, I was torturing them on the beach to see how far they could go before the sand compromised the O rings and let water in)



Well, you need it. Had my L2D fail twice on me, two times replaced. The third time, I said there will be no third time, I took it NIB, traded to somebody without even opening it.
Driver failure both times... 
Will never buy anything "digital" again.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 13, 2010)

As mentioned earlier.
Jetbeam RRT-0 replaced my Surefire U2- On par with the Surefire U2.
The Surefire 6P is not all that great in quality which Fenix matches Surefire on this line.
Tiablo is somewhere in between.
I like Surefire, but for the CS I have received it is not worth the price & hassle.
My 6P lens cracked from a fall of 3 ft. from my dresser on top of a box full of plastic CD cases. I have dropped cheap Chinese lights from higher on concrete with minor damage.
Unfortunately I still have not tried Olight, Nitecore, etc.


RobertM said:


> Out of curiosity, which Chinese brands do you consider to be on-par or better than SF in build quality?


----------



## red02 (Sep 13, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> Does the Surefire lifetime warranty apply only to parts and whole flashlights purchased in their respective retail packaging with registration numbers?
> 
> Is registration of a light required prior to the lifetime warranty taking effect?
> 
> ...


The warranty applies to the light and its constituent parts, disirregardless of owner. 

You could sell the light to someone who looses it and whoever finds it will be able to send it in if it needs to be fixed. Thats why you see users on CPFMP selling their SF stuff for near the MSRP, thanks to the reputation and the warranty SF lights retain a high value despite being used.



chanjyj said:


> To consider this question you do need to look at the QC process as well.
> 
> Jetbeam - on par with the M2, C2, 6P, 9P. But horrendous QC.
> Olight - Better QC than Jetbeam but still not at SF standards.
> ...



Dereelight also makes outstanding lights, wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.

That warranty doesn't hurt either: "If it breaks, we'll fix it". Really inspires some confidence.


----------



## jtivat (Sep 13, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> As mentioned earlier.
> Jetbeam RRT-0 replaced my Surefire U2- On par with the Surefire U2.
> The Surefire 6P is not all that great in quality which Fenix matches Surefire on this line.
> Tiablo is somewhere in between.
> ...



Humm my RRT-0 was a POS and to get it fixed it had to go to China and would have taken over a month.

As to the OP I have owned over 80 Surefire light and have used there CS and was never asked any questions the problem was just taken care of.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 14, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> As mentioned earlier.
> My 6P lens cracked from a fall of 3 ft. from my dresser on top of a box full of plastic CD cases. I have dropped cheap Chinese lights from higher on concrete with minor damage.
> Unfortunately I still have not tried Olight, Nitecore, etc.


 
Not really much of a comparision...a glass lens breaking and a light with a plastic lens not breaking...

You give up a "break proof" (plastic) lens for a glass lens that don't scratch, has better light trasmission, and is easier to clean. SF did go away from glass for most of there lens, but I still prefer the glass ones. And as stated, comparing a glass lens breaking to a plastic one that doesn't isn't really a comparission at all...:shrug:


----------



## Search (Sep 14, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> To consider this question you do need to look at the QC process as well.
> 
> Jetbeam - on par with the M2, C2, 6P, 9P. But horrendous QC.
> Olight - Better QC than Jetbeam but still not at SF standards.
> ...





Seriously?


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 14, 2010)

The cheap Chinese lights have glass lenses.
I did get off track on the subject of Surefire guarantee, and apologize to the OP. 
As mentioned before I probably got the wrong CSR.


angelofwar said:


> Not really much of a comparision...a glass lens breaking and a light with a plastic lens not breaking...
> 
> You give up a "break proof" (plastic) lens for a glass lens that don't scratch, has better light trasmission, and is easier to clean. SF did go away from glass for most of there lens, but I still prefer the glass ones. And as stated, comparing a glass lens breaking to a plastic one that doesn't isn't really a comparission at all...:shrug:


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 14, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> The cheap Chinese lights have glass lenses.
> I did get off track on the subject of Surefire guarantee, and apologize to the OP.
> As mentioned before I probably got the wrong CSR.



No problemo. My questions have been answered by multiple fellow members anyway. I find most discussions on CPF helpful. If gives one a sense of things. I do understand your frustration with the seemingly lack of response from SF. Maybe being in Northern California helps. My recent and only experience with SF's CS was positive.


----------



## Search (Sep 14, 2010)

I find email works best. I email my problem, and each time Brenda has shot me one back either later that day or the next morning asking for my address :nana:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 14, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> Jetbeam - on par with the M2, C2, 6P, 9P. But horrendous QC.
> Olight - Better QC than Jetbeam but still not at SF standards.
> Fenix - This is contentious, but from my experience I have not received a single defective light or a light that has failed (unless I planned for it to fail). Quality on the TK, LD and PD series from 2008 onwards are up to par (or exceed) SF. The TA series...



Your sentences completely contradict one another.
In fact everything you have written contradicts your statement that they are at par or exceed in build quality.

Jetbeam - on par, but horrendous QC :shrug: You have just stated that they are not at par by stating that they have horrendous QC.
Olight - Better QC than JB but still not SF standard thinking Once again, you have stated that they aren't at par.
Fenix - From 2008 onwards are up to par, or exceed... How do you even know this? What is your background? How many different lights have you handled? How many SF's have you abused? How many warranty repairs have you actually had with SF?


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 14, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Your sentences completely contradict one another.
> In fact everything you have written contradicts your statement that they are at par or exceed in build quality.
> 
> Jetbeam - on par, but horrendous QC :shrug: You have just stated that they are not at par by stating that they have horrendous QC.
> ...



You do seem to be baiting me but I'll what you wrote in good faith. :wave:

1. I'm talking about build quality, not QC standards. I was trying to get the message across that while their quality may be up to SF standard, their QC isn't. But, a perfect light from Jetbeam and Olight are up to SF standards.

2. Fenix, "from 2008 onwards". You probably misunderstood my statement.
I used 2008 as a benchmark to exclude all prior lights eg P3D. When I say Fenix I am referring to the "successor" models (eg P3D to PD30).

3. How many SFs I've abused? :shakehead

4. How many warranties? :shakehead
As an international customer, trying to get SF to reply my email is like forcing a horse to bark. Trying is such a pain it's not worth the effort - I'd rather buy a replacement at the marketplace. (To their credit, they've finally replied my email and promised to mail me a new bezel a few days ago)

*Anyway I think I've veering off-topic. Apologies to the TS!*


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 14, 2010)

Baiting?
Is that a joke?

If anyone is baiting, it is you with your ignorance filled post.

QC and build quality are *directly* related.
How can you ensure good build quality is you have poor QC?

I take it that you haven't abused any SF's for work or play. I definitely have, and I know that they live up to the standards that they are sold to be at. I have thrown them in the air whilst on, off, during rain, during hail, whatever! I have tested them out in various ways, and they have succeeded.

I have also had a number of warranty repairs/replacements... a number of those were due to my torture testing... no questions asked.

You seem to have taken my questions as if they were aimed to offend, or as you said "baiting". They were simply aimed at trying to find out where you get these ideas of build quality that you so confidently posted. You shake your head at the idea of abusing SF lights, so how is it that you know that those other brands *do* stack up to the same build quality?
I have tested various brands, and SF and Malkoff are the only two mass produced brands that I would use for work or play (not including custom builds). There are various reasons behind this decision.

Judging by your ducking and weaving of my questions, and attempting to draw question to their validity by making them appear to be baiting, I take it that you don't have very much experience in what you are talking about at all...


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 14, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Baiting?
> Is that a joke?
> 
> If anyone is baiting, it is you with your ignorance filled post.
> ...



DimeRazorback, I* NEVER once mentioned that SF is not up to standard.*
I used them as THE standard, the level China models should be benchmarked against?

QC and build quality are related, but in my initial post I was replying to RobertM, where he was only comparing build quality. If we were to take into account QC then warranties would also have to be taken into account.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm disappointed this thread has lurched off topic.
If we can't stick with SureFire and it's flashlight guarantee we needn't continue with this thread.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it helps to differentiate between the quality of the flashlight body and that of the drop-in module or integral electronics.

I'm not surprised that other makers might have caught up or exceeded SF in the body quality department, but I do believe, they're still a ways off when in comes to rock solid dependibility of the modules or electronics.

I myself have gone into purchasing SF products with high expectations for quality, logical design, CS, and fitment compatibility with aftermarket P60 drop-ins. Perhaps, they, too, are too high to be reasonable, even if it is Surefire.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 14, 2010)

I did use the email method, and Surefire still would not warranty unless I sent the broken bezel back even though I informed them that I needed to use it for work. I am just glad majority of the people have had good customer service.
*Midnight Oil- Thanks for understanding, and I am sure you will have good experiences with Surefire.*


Search said:


> I find email works best. I email my problem, and each time Brenda has shot me one back either later that day or the next morning asking for my address :nana:


----------



## Search (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't really understand it. I accidentally got a lot of chlorine water in an E1B tail cap. A day of drying and some Nano-Oil solved it. Every few months I would give it a few drops. Finally it gave out and quick email had a new one in the mail the next day.

The only other thing I've ever needed fixed was the grip rings on my M3 that were 5 or more years old wore off. Well one of them did. I'm not entirely sure when the last owner bought it but mother nature took care of it. Even when I said it was the larger ring she had a whole new set in the mail that same day.

Now depending on when you sent the email, they might have thought it was the new, all in one, 6P bezel. In which case if you didn't send the bad one you could possibly scam them and have a free extra.

If they were aware if was the older, with the P60L module, I'm lost as to why that happened.

I email [email protected] and the same woman always responds. Well, those two times anyway. 



FlashKat said:


> I did use the email method, and Surefire still would not warranty unless I sent the broken bezel back even though I informed them that I needed to use it for work. I am just glad majority of the people have had good customer service.
> *Midnight Oil- Thanks for understanding, and I am sure you will have good experiences with Surefire.*


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the new all in one 6P bezel?
That is the email address I tried.
They probably thought I was trying to scam them for an extra bezel which I can't blame them, but they could have even requested me to send a picture.
I really appreciate your help.


Search said:


> I don't really understand it. I accidentally got a lot of chlorine water in an E1B tail cap. A day of drying and some Nano-Oil solved it. Every few months I would give it a few drops. Finally it gave out and quick email had a new one in the mail the next day.
> 
> The only other thing I've ever needed fixed was the grip rings on my M3 that were 5 or more years old wore off. Well one of them did. I'm not entirely sure when the last owner bought it but mother nature took care of it. Even when I said it was the larger ring she had a whole new set in the mail that same day.
> 
> ...


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 14, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> What is the new all in one 6P bezel?
> That is the email address I tried.
> They probably thought I was trying to scam them for an extra bezel which I can't blame them, but they could have even requested me to send a picture.
> I really appreciate your help.


 

The new 6P's don't use a bezel with a dropin LED like the p60L, the bezel is one solid unit with the LED sealed up inside. http://www.surefire.com/KX4-LED-Conversion-Head If the CSR though this is what you had, seeing as they go for over $50, I could see them wanting you to send the old one in.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 15, 2010)

ebow86
Thanks for the info.
I have the incandescent 6P that the drop-in is separate.


ebow86 said:


> The new 6P's don't use a bezel with a dropin LED like the p60L, the bezel is one solid unit with the LED sealed up inside. http://www.surefire.com/KX4-LED-Conversion-Head If the CSR though this is what you had, seeing as they go for over $50, I could see them wanting you to send the old one in.


----------



## 430Scuderia (Sep 15, 2010)

delete


----------



## RobertM (Sep 17, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> ...but they could have even requested me to send a picture...



Did you suggest this to them as an alternative?


----------



## TomH (Sep 17, 2010)

buickid said:


> Say the switch falls apart. Call them and you get a new switch.
> No registration needed.


 

You might want to read the warranty again. Surefire states in their guarantee that they DO NOT cover switch assemblies.

Link: http://www.surefire.com/guarantee


----------



## Search (Sep 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> You might want to read the warranty again. Surefire states in their guarantee that they DO NOT cover switch assemblies.
> 
> Link: http://www.surefire.com/guarantee



They replaced one of mine no questions asked. It arrived in 3 days, which was very very surprising.


----------



## TomH (Sep 17, 2010)

Search said:


> They replaced one of mine no questions asked. It arrived in 3 days, which was very very surprising.


 
Some companies will, from time to time, "goodwill replace" things that go against their warranty, depending on the circumstances. I guess you just got lucky.


----------



## Search (Sep 17, 2010)

TomH said:


> Some companies will, from time to time, "goodwill replace" things that go against their warranty, depending on the circumstances. *I guess you just got lucky.*



My thought also.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn it! Got tricked!

"...and switches wearing out is not covered.... _*Parts*_ and accessories for illumination tools are not covered by this warranty."

So the first several responses to my OP are technically incorrect?

I was lucky that they replaced the tailcap assembly of my recently purchased G2, because it is actually not covered by the warranty?

Well, what about what's considered parts? How does SF know whether the head or body for which one is seeking replacements are from a retail light or are parts purchased separately?

Though I do appreciate SF's recent display of "goodwill" to me, I can't help but feel my peace of mind withering away. It seems I've paid too large a sum of hard-earned money, not just for the G2 btw, just for precarious "goodwill." :sigh:


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 17, 2010)

Regardless of what their warranty says about not covering switches, I can almost gurantee if you call them up and politely tell them you're having issues with you're switch, you'll get a new one on the spot, no questions asked. In my experience and from what I've read here on CPF, their warranty and customer service is THAT good.


----------



## red02 (Sep 17, 2010)

Warranty is not the same thing as Customer Service. When people say that SF CS is great they generally mean that staff is helpful and goes* above and beyond what they are required* *to do*.

However the warranty is very good as well. If you want to bring up the wording of the warranty; technically your switch didn't "wear out" it broke or didn't work. They concluded that it might have been defective and under warranty sent a replacement.

If you read the few words preceding the quoted part they list that under "normal wear and tear" and that doesn't apply if something is "defective". Which they will "repair replace or refund at our [Surefire's] discretion."


----------



## Roger999 (Sep 17, 2010)

chanjyj said:


> You do seem to be baiting me but I'll what you wrote in good faith. :wave:
> 
> 1. I'm talking about build quality, not QC standards. I was trying to get the message across that while their quality may be up to SF standard, their QC isn't. But, a perfect light from Jetbeam and Olight are up to SF standards.
> 
> ...


I'm from Australia, last time I emailed them they responded on the same day asking for my address, I probably got lucky .


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 17, 2010)

When I get a few more SF's than I have in my collection of users, if a tail switch goes out and they give me grief over not replacing it, regardless of what their warranty says, I will send them a picture of the well over $1000 I have spent on their lights and ask them to cordially reconsider.

I did that once with a knife maker regarding a broken tip. I sent my knife in, they sent a brand new one back.

Customer loyalty has its place...and it ranks second to nothing IMO, especially with a top class company like them.


----------



## chanjyj (Sep 18, 2010)

Roger999 said:


> I'm from Australia, last time I emailed them they responded on the same day asking for my address, I probably got lucky .



Took 2 emails and a loooong time (have to go check my email outbox and inbox to get exact dates) before a response came in.


----------



## jtivat (Sep 18, 2010)

TomH said:


> Some companies will, from time to time, "goodwill replace" things that go against their warranty, depending on the circumstances. I guess you just got lucky.



I must be really lucky as I have had three switches replaced over the years.


----------



## TomH (Sep 18, 2010)

jtivat said:


> I must be really lucky as I have had three switches replaced over the years.


 

The more that I read these stories about Surefire going above and beyond what their warranty states, the more I think that this is due to Surefire's excellent customer service, with maybe a _little_ luck thrown in.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I've been lucky...5 for 5 out of replacements.


----------



## red02 (Sep 19, 2010)

Luck, especially in this case, is the residue of design.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 20, 2010)

red02 said:


> Luck, especially in this case, is the residue of design.


 
Good one Red-02...and especially true!


----------



## Shawn L (Sep 20, 2010)

I called Surefire right now in regards to my 6PL tailcap acting up and they are sending me a new one. 

+1,000,000 to Surefire!!!!


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 20, 2010)

Just called SF today in regards to a malfunctioning Z2-S. Got a RMA # and instructions to send it in. While I was on the phone, I inquired with the rep about some replacement parts for a light and they said it was covered under warranty and it would be out to me ASAP. Now that is great CS.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 21, 2010)

jp2515 said:


> Just called SF today in regards to a malfunctioning Z2-S. Got a RMA # and instructions to send it in. While I was on the phone, I inquired with the rep about some replacement parts for a light and they said it was covered under warranty and it would be out to me ASAP. Now that is great CS.


 
Glad to hear JP! From what I've seen, they like to have new models sent in...I believe this to be a matter of "let's see what "failed/went wrong" and fix it permanently. My Z57 "broke" (but it still worked!). The replacement was a newer model Z57 (different guts), where the part that broke on the inside of my old one failed, had been changed, preventing that EXACT failure in my old tail-cap. THAT's how you run a quality business! Somethings wrong, permanently fix it! Even if it means re-engineering it!


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 21, 2010)

AOW, May I suggest that when you are done with your Tour of Duty to our Country that you contact Surefire for possible employment opportunities?  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 21, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Glad to hear JP! From what I've seen, they like to have new models sent in...I believe this to be a matter of "let's see what "failed/went wrong" and fix it permanently. My Z57 "broke" (but it still worked!). The replacement was a newer model Z57 (different guts), where the part that broke on the inside of my old one failed, had been changed, preventing that EXACT failure in my old tail-cap. THAT's how you run a quality business! Somethings wrong, permanently fix it! Even if it means re-engineering it!



No biggie on my part, many times I've called about a malfunctioning part, a replacement was sent to me ASAP. Great CS and also in talking to their other departments, you can tell the employees take great pride in their work.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 21, 2010)

gsxer said:


> I bet there isn't a made in China light with this kind of customer service.



Pila


----------



## dudemar (Sep 21, 2010)

TomH said:


> You might want to read the warranty again. Surefire states in their guarantee that they DO NOT cover switch assemblies.
> 
> Link: http://www.surefire.com/guarantee



I've had the TC replaced on my A2 twice with no hassle. The first time I had to send the whole light back. The second time it took a single email and I received a replacement within a week.

OTOH I had a P61 from my 6P blow prematurely. I emailed SF and they said to reply with my address so they can send out a new one. 3 years, 8 months and 13 days later I have yet to receive a replacement, much less a correspondence.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 21, 2010)

At the end of the day, isn't what a company or individual *does* more important than what they have or haven't *said* about what they might do? I've been using these lights for 15 years and have had untold replacement parts sent to me to make up for damage. I can't imagine better service or greater peace of mind. :thumbsup: 



Midnight Oil said:


> Damn it! Got tricked!
> 
> "...and switches wearing out is not covered.... _*Parts*_ and accessories for illumination tools are not covered by this warranty."
> 
> ...


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 21, 2010)

If you don't mind, please read my post here regarding my recent Surefire C2 purchase from a fellow member over in the MP:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3533059&postcount=39

Do you think there is a good chance Surefire will honor my purchase and replace the parts. I don't think I have the right to demand a replacement, btw, given how the light was purchased, but if Surefire does replace it, are they not loosing money doing so, or have they factored that into the retail price?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> If you don't mind, please read my post here regarding my recent Surefire C2 purchase from a fellow member over in the MP:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3533059&postcount=39
> 
> Do you think there is a good chance Surefire will honor my purchase and replace the parts. I don't think I have the right to demand a replacement, btw, given how the light was purchased, but if Surefire does replace it, are they not loosing money doing so, or have they factored that into the retail price?
> ...



Sir I don't mean to be rude at all but after about 30 seconds of carrying it that's what it's gonna look like. As long as the clip feels strong then I don't really see the problem.


----------



## red02 (Sep 21, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> If you don't mind, please read my post here regarding my recent Surefire C2 purchase from a fellow member over in the MP:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3533059&postcount=39
> 
> Do you think there is a good chance Surefire will honor my purchase and replace the parts. I don't think I have the right to demand a replacement, btw, given how the light was purchased, but if Surefire does replace it, are they not loosing money doing so, or have they factored that into the retail price?
> ...



Yes. Surefire guarantees that the light (and its constituent parts) will work, irrespective of the owner. Its enough that a part that they made doesn't work properly.

Don't really know if the clip being off center will qualify for a replacement though...


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 21, 2010)

I will post my recent experience with Surefire customer service! 
I recently called them about an L4 that was acting up... I've purchased a couple dozen Surefires over the last 6 or 7 years and this is the first issue I've ever had that wasn't tailcap related, we all know the Z57s and Z58s had issues...
Anyway I called described what was going on they told me to send it in. I even threw a Z58 in the box that had been acting up... 
I got the L4 back today with a new head, new tail cap and they even swapped out the Z58 for a new one. I was very happy and even told my wife I wouldn't have had any problem with paying a service charge to get this 4 year old light back to new again!


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mikeg23 said:


> Sir I don't mean to be rude at all but after about 30 seconds of carrying it that's what it's gonna look like. As long as the clip feels strong then I don't really see the problem.



Having owned 8 C2/3 & M2 Centurions and a D2 & D3 Defender, the crooked clip syndrome is normal. Doesn’t affect the functionality of the clip so it doesn’t bother me. If the clip broke, that be a different story....


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 21, 2010)

Bend the clip back into place. Problem solved.

Anyone ever catch a pocket knife clip on a counter or drawer or something? I sure have. I take it off, bend it back into place and put it back on. In this case, bend it the other way and call it a day. Simple fix.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 22, 2010)

It's not just the clip. I also mentioned that there are nicks on the tailend threads that my nails can snag on.

There is also the switch which is too stiff to allow the use of the Roger's technique.

Two more things that I haven't mentioned are a cloudy lens that does not come clean with detergent and a lens cleaning cloth for eyeglasses.

Also, mismatching color. I know it's been discussed before, but the body looks OD, while the head and tailcap are clearly grey.

Not here to argue whether these are sufficient grounds warranting a replacement, just asking people's opinion on whether these "issues" are acceptable, given the price of this light.


----------



## TwinBlade (Sep 22, 2010)

Copy and paste that previous post you made and email Surefire. That is too much complaining not to get a warranty on a high dollar item.

I use "complaining" in a non derogatory way.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 22, 2010)

Will do. Thanks for the support.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 22, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> Not here to argue whether these are sufficient grounds warranting a replacement, just asking people's opinion on whether these "issues" are acceptable, given the price of this light.


 
The issues you have mentioned are "acceptable" considering how you acquired the light. Had the light been shipped to YOU in the packaging, then everythnig but the nicks in the tail cap would have been acceptible. 

1) The clips will be like that as others have stated
2) The Ano will be mismatched to some degree on all SF's (and add's character to a light, as I'm sure others will agree). SF knowingly assembles mismatched ano. lights because they're built primarily for function. 
3) The tail-caps can be "stiff" especially if it's unknown how long the light has been in it's pacakging. Throw a LITTLE lube ON and just above the O-rings, and it will losen up.

Given that you recieved the light out of packaging, the nicks could have been made en-route, or could have been made by the seller while removing/packaging the lights. Either way, details like that should be worked out between buyer and seller...that being said, the question if it's acceptable doesn't even really need to be addressed to SF in this case.

The other 3 "issues" are considered "normal" by most CPF'ers/SF Addicts.

Hope this help ease your mind.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 22, 2010)

dudemar said:


> OTOH I had a P61 from my 6P blow prematurely. I emailed SF and they said to reply with my address so they can send out a new one. 3 years, 8 months and 13 days later I have yet to receive a replacement, much less a correspondence.


 
Some slip through the cracks. I've received 3 lamp assemblies from them over the years, no problem.


----------



## MrCowboy99 (Sep 22, 2010)

I sent them a G2 once and they got it working. No questions. Guess that's why I use them. No problems here with them.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 22, 2010)

Midnight Oil said:


> If you don't mind, please read my post here regarding my recent Surefire C2 purchase from a fellow member over in the MP:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3533059&postcount=39
> 
> Do you think there is a good chance Surefire will honor my purchase and replace the parts. I don't think I have the right to demand a replacement, btw, given how the light was purchased, but if Surefire does replace it, are they not loosing money doing so, or have they factored that into the retail price?
> ...


 
I did...I would be amazed if the answer is not "yes." Call them, let us know?


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 22, 2010)

JNewell said:


> I did...I would be amazed if the answer is not "yes." Call them, let us know?


 
Will do.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 23, 2010)

Update:

Well, I sent an email to SF CS in which I mentioned the nicks on the tailend threads and the difference in the color of the HA finish.

I've received a polite response explaining that "damaged threads are not covered under the warranty," and, regarding the HA finish, something to the effect of "that's just the way it is."

So the lesson for me is, think thrice about not purchasing retail from an authorized dealer, becauce the SF warranty, which might differ depending on which SFSR you're communicating with, might not always be generous.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 23, 2010)

have you had to pay out of your pocket to send the light to them for warranty work?

I had to bring mine to my local dealer and then they charged me to send it in.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 23, 2010)

In my email, I did ask whether I could send in the light. Though this was not addressed directly my the SR, I infer from his response that it pretty much would not make a difference, since the warranty does not cover it.


----------



## tffrost (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had a couple of 07 switches replaced and as couple E2D clickies replaced as well. While I was last deployed I was in need of some MN03 lamps since I had no local source to find them they just sent 3 over for myself and a buddy. Lucky? Their stuff is pricey but I'll keep buying with a CS track record like this.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Sep 23, 2010)

Buy once and have a lifetime supply of replacement parts?

I guess the potential differences in warranty run both extremes.


----------



## George1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have experienced nothing but excellent customer service the two or three times I called them - exceeding my expectations every time.


----------



## Shawn L (Sep 23, 2010)

I received my tail cap for my 6PL yesterday. I'm very happy with Surefire.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 23, 2010)

angelofwar said:


> Some slip through the cracks. I've received 3 lamp assemblies from them over the years, no problem.



A pretty gigantic slip. It still doesn't change the fact it's taking them this long.:duh2:


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 24, 2010)

dudemar said:


> A pretty gigantic slip. It still doesn't change the fact it's taking them this long.:duh2:


 
Well, I mean, if I thought they had forgotten about my message, etc., I would have followed up. I know I forget E-mails and stuff, so people have to "ping me" again. I prefer to call though, as thast seems to get the issues resolved much quicker.

Oh, the "Straight Ballin' Flashlight"...one of the BEST stories on CPF! I couldn't stop laughing for 30 minutes!


----------



## glazer1972 (Sep 25, 2010)

I just ordered my first Surefire. I will say that there reputation factored into this purchase.


----------

